# bad sensor?



## iistais (May 15, 2015)

Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot

f/22, 20 sec., iso - 100

Nikon D7100, 18-105mm kit lens, Hoya ND400 filter.

This is what I get using filters + long exposure.. horizontal lines.. the same with IR filter - Screenshot by Lightshot (f/3.5, 30 sec., iso - 100)
No problems without filter - Screenshot by Lightshot (f/8, 1/250 sec., iso - 100)

any ideas?


----------



## 480sparky (May 15, 2015)

Cover your viewfinder.  Light is coming in during those long exposures, bouncing around, and ending up on the sensor.  Your camera should have come with a little plastic cover (Nikon part no. DK-5).

See page 60 of the manual.


----------



## iistais (May 16, 2015)

Covering the viewfinder solved the problem, thank you!


----------



## 480sparky (May 16, 2015)

You're welcome!

Stick around, there's plenty more help here.


----------



## BillM (May 16, 2015)

I just love a happy ending


----------

